# Abraham Lincoln and John F. Kennedy



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Very interesting stuff y'all. 
Mind Blowing!!!!! Have a history teacher explain this if they can. Abraham Lincoln was elected to Congress in 1846. John F. Kennedy was elected to Congress in 1946. Abraham Lincoln was elected President in 1860. John F. Kennedy was elected President in 1960. Both were particularly concerned with civil rights. Both wives lost a child while living in the White House. Both Presidents were shot on a Friday. Both Presidents were shot in the head. Now it gets really weird. Lincoln's secretary was named Kennedy. Kennedy's Secretary was named Lincoln. Both were assassinated by Southerners. Both were succeeded by Southerners named Johnson. Andrew Johnson, who succeeded Lincoln, was born in 1808. Lyndon Johnson, who succeeded Kennedy, was born in 1908. John Wilkes Booth, who assassinated Lincoln, was born in 1839. Lee Harvey Oswald, who assassinated Kennedy, was born in 1939. Both assassins were known by their three names. Both names are composed of fifteen letters. Now hang on to your seat. Lincoln was shot at the theater named "Ford." Kennedy was shot in a car called "Lincoln" made by "Ford." Booth and Oswald were assassinated before their trials. And here's the "kicker": A week before Lincoln was shot, he was in Monroe, Maryland. A week before Kennedy was shot, he was with Marilyn Monroe. AND…................: Lincoln was shot in a theater and the assassin ran to a warehouse… Kennedy was shot from a warehouse and the assassin ran to a theater… I saw this had to share just in case anyone did not know. *

Got this from my grandson's Facebook …


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i've seen part of this,but didn't realize the vp's where born 100 years apart.thats a lot of coincidences!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.snopes.com/history/american/lincoln-kennedy.asp

Another coincidence is that they were both ********************-sapiens. They both had two good eyes and a frail human brain that is wired to see a correlation between two variables and think that one causes the other, when if fact the two are disparate and unconnected.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Interesting coincidences regardless.

I believe that because both of these men were/are held in such high regard people want to connect the two for the sake posterity.

It also show that history does repeat itself even if it gets a little convoluted at times!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Really Mel,
Its a lot more interesting then them just being from the same species.

I don't think one caused the other but interesting facts are just that, interesting facts.

TFTP Dan very interesting.


----------

